# Minnii's babs @ 6 weeks



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Both now girls (oops!)
Finesthour LittleLola








Finesthour Littlecatess


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

Wow they have really grown since their last pics. Gorgeous babies, definitely chocolate box cuteness there.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

what beautiful babies, very very cute,xx


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

There really cute!


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Absolutely gorgeous :001_wub:


----------



## Mollyrock (Jun 27, 2009)

Awww just look at them.... ...... how gorgeous


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

Thats very adorable!!


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

I just have to have a lilac next time! What gorgeous babes.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

awwwwwww soooooooo cute!


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

awww how adorable! I want them!


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Oh they are so precious.


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm in love :001_wub: - they are both georgeous.


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

Beautifull babies.


----------



## Jem29 (Dec 28, 2008)

Gorgeous kittens!


----------



## Gobaith (Jun 6, 2009)

Oh my goshh!!!! They are actually stunning 


Chloe x


----------



## littlekitty (May 5, 2009)

Aaww they are cuties.


----------



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

*squeals* Look at little Lola!!

They are both adorable!


----------

